# Choosing e-mail server - need advice!

## fitzy

Hi Guys,

I want to set up a new e-mail server for my home network, but I'm not really familiar with the options and packages available.  I travel a lot and frequently need to check my e-mail from overseas locations (internet cafes, starbucks with wireless etc) so I need a secure method for checking e-mail (i.e. pop3/ssl or imap/ssl or something similar).  Most importantly I'd like to be able to send e-mail through my home mail server securely from any location.   Since I can't predict the ip address I'll have from overseas I guess I have to set the smtp server up to accept mail from anywhere, but then authenticate against something (mysql?) before relaying it.  

I've read a couple of the howto's - in particular the "E-mail for the home system" and it seems promising.  Since I don't know any of the MTAs very well I'm not sure if they'll do what I want (and do it securely!).  

In summary, I need:

1.    pop3/ssl or imap/ssl (authenticated AND encrypted)

2.    Secure (authenticated) smtp with the ability to send from any ip address.

3.    A nice webmail client for those days when the laptop battery goes flat!

If possible, I'd like to avoid tunnelling since it's an added level of complexity for me.  Anyone set up a system like I need and have any advice, ideas or suggestions?  Even better, if someone's tried the "E-mail for home system" howto and can comment on it I'd really appreciate it!

----------

## Gherald

For simplicity, I suggest you either:

a) ssh in and use mutt

-or-

b) forward everything to a decent free service like gmail

But I'm sure some poster below me will be happy to suggest ways of doing this the hard way.

----------

## fitzy

Fair enough suggestions but I like using evolution as my mail client.  It means I can do a quick connect-download-disconnect then read/ponder e-mail later (as well as having attachments etc available on my laptop).

And I like doing things the "hard way"!  I tend to learn more that way  :Smile: 

----------

## Buzzz

I currently have the following setup:

Courier-IMAP with SSL support for accessing my mail.

Postfix SMTP server with sasl authentification (sasl can authenticate against pam, so you can use this with simple system accounts) and TLS support. 

This gives a secure system were all access is encrypted and authenticated. I also have Horde installed for accessing my email through a web interface.

----------

## fitzy

Thanks Buzzz, this sounds almost exactly like what I'm after.  I had a look at Horde last night and although it sounds complicated to setup I think it'll suit my needs. Did you follow a howto from somewhere or "roll-your-own' system?

----------

## ZippyJay

I would suggest look into port forwarding, triggering, and redirecting with openssh. Unless you really want to learn about mail servers...

----------

## echto

Use ssh to forward ports.  For example forward local port 1993 to remote 993.  Then configure your client to access localhost:1993.  You will have to have an ssh connection established when using your client seeing how all the data is going to be routed through the active ssh connection.

----------

## Buzzz

 *fitzy wrote:*   

> Thanks Buzzz, this sounds almost exactly like what I'm after.  I had a look at Horde last night and although it sounds complicated to setup I think it'll suit my needs. Did you follow a howto from somewhere or "roll-your-own' system?

 

Most of it is from all kinds of howto's, which I combined into a single system. If you currently use simple system users, emerging postfix and courier-imap should get you pretty far.

If you install something, first get it working properly before moving to the next. If I were you, I would start with Postfix, making it drop the emails in the proper directories of the correct users, then setup courier-imap and test it with an imap client and as final step installing and configuring Horde.

----------

## ejholmes

I'm also looking to do the same thing but nothing seems to work very well. I tried postfix which when tying to telnet into it just connects and then disconnects. qmail worked but from any client like thunderbird it will give me an error if I try to send any mail outside of my domain. Any suggestions?

here's the output from `telnet localhost 25`

```

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

Connection closed by foreign host.

```

----------

## BlinkEye

 *Buzzz wrote:*   

> I currently have the following setup:
> 
> Courier-IMAP with SSL support for accessing my mail.
> 
> Postfix SMTP server with sasl authentification (sasl can authenticate against pam, so you can use this with simple system accounts) and TLS support. 
> ...

 

i second that - if, and only if you want to dive into the world of setting up a mailserver (which isn't done in a few hours for the first time).  this should get you going: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-56633-highlight-postfix+howto.html

----------

## fitzy

Thanks for the excellent responses.  I'm probably getting in over my head, but I'm gonna try http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml  'cause it seems to do everything I want.  In particular this guide offers authenticated smtp virtual (mysql) management etc.  All good stuff!

Wish me luck :)

----------

## jackthebookie

How did it turn out?

I am looking to set up something very similar and would like to know anything you hve to share about the install and usage.

Thanks for bringing this topic up!

----------

## GoodMonkey

If you already have a POP3 box, use fetchmail or getmail to download it, then use couier-imap and squirrelmail. For security, run squirrelmail in an SSL server, which can give you access anywhere in the world you have an internet connection and browser. Squirrelmail will just use your ISP's SMTP server to send mail out. Very simple to use and set it up, it is my prefered method.

----------

## HomerSimpson

Have you looked at http://www.hula-project.com/Hula_Server. I set this up on a spare computer just to see what it was. I downloaded an ebuild from this site. From compile to being able to send email and read email through the web client and TB, took about 30 minutes.

----------

## fitzy

Finally got everything set up by following the gentoo virtual mail howto.  The system is working beautifully - I've just travelled through the US, UK and Canada and had no trouble accessing mail either via imaps or squirrellmail.  The authentication side of smtp is working 'as advertised', so I couldn't be happier!  

IMHO the very best thing about gentoo is it lets a guy like me (only a modest geek) set-up a resonably complex mail server like this with help from people like yourselves!

----------

## rovingtarget

IMHO the best thing about gentoo is that it has web browsers that can load www.gmail.com

----------

